# Today's visitors



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The little owl was on the patio all day long. He stayed down inside the pot most of the time. When I opened the back door he would pop right out on the edge. He was not afraid and I was able to get 4 feet away from him without him flying off. I thought it was a pygmy owl but my sister told me it is just a baby screech owl, probably a Western. The bat was sitting on the corner of the wall right above the owl.
James


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

That is so cool. Great photos.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like a screech owl to me also. My mother in law has one every year in a hole in here pecan tree and has a litter of one or two every year. Very cute when babies. I can usually walk right up to a few feet from them and no movement from it. Good shots of it.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

James, you got the coolest back yard in my book!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Screech owl is cool. We have a little grey screech owl that stays in one of our trees all the time.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats 2 cool.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow i've never seen a bat that close before. amazing. it looks almost cute. *smile* i love the owl, what a handsome creature he is. both photos are great James. time to start sending off to National Geographic.
rosesm


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

great dof on the bat..... The owl is cute as well....!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

What are you shooting on those James? Your 105MM ?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for looking. Karen, as always, you are much too kind. I thought he was sort of cute too. His nose looks like a cow's sort of. The bat was with the 105mm but the owl was with my 70-200mm.
James


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Those are awesome... I wanted an owl as a pet when I was a kid!!


----------

